# Too funny



## pchinvegas (Feb 21, 2013)

In October my youngest child decided to get back to her roots. The job market being what it is here in Vegas she decided to go home to Ga and see what she could find there.

After she had been there a couple months I got a text picture of her on a cotton combine/picker on a family farm. I showed it to my 12 year old granddaughter. She immediately got a horrified look on her face and said " OMG! Granny, she went to Georgia to be a slave "!:distress:


----------

